# New Holland L200 Series / new Case (skid steers) - Issues



## PrecisionSnow

After considerable research, experimentation and debate we leased 8 New Holland L220 skid steer loaders in the fall of 2011, and a sub contractor purchased a Case SR175 this summer.

We also utilize another 7 Bobcats from a 751 to an S300. 

Last winter the machines performed quite well. The didn't get any use this summer.

This autumn they had a full dealer servicing which amounted to $550-600 per machine and at that time they had 130-180 hours on them. The dealer also performed a recall service on the units which involved the engine belt/fan pulleys/etc.

Since then all has gone downhill. We have 210-280 hours per machine and in the last 2 months have experienced:

- 2 complete engines failures. Both engines were removed and brand new ones installed. Time to complete: unknown as only 1 has been finished.
- Approximately 12-14 broken belts. Apparently the recall went poorly.
- Alternators have to be re-installed with a new bracket and them shimmed. Several alternator failures so far.
- Complete failures involving electrical issues: who knows what or why but they have to be dragged back to the dealer to have work done.
- Windshield wiper motors: 2 failures so far. 
- Door hinges: several failures where the hinges corrode and snap.
- Seat sensor/seat belt issues. 

In summary: 9 machines x 240 hours on average = 2,160 hours with 20+ major failures.

The New Holland district rep has been totally useless. He/she has missed the last 3 meetings, albeit 1 was due to bad weather.

What's up New Holland / Case???


----------



## BladeBlowBucket

WOW ! This is good to know ! …. A buddy of mine has been looking to upgrade his 1845 C Case into a New Case Skid …. Are you finding this is leaning more to the NH side or the Case end of things ??

Dealers out West here claim that even though they are supposed to be the same similar units with diff paint, they say they are Not !
Who do U believe ? Hmmmmm ??

If I had to guess its on the NH side after owning a former JD/NH hybrid machine, it was the JD 8875 the NH equivalent was the Lx885 only difference was the motors and paint colours.
Gonna be watching this one.


----------



## peteo1

BladeBlowBucket;1589221 said:


> WOW ! This is good to know ! …. A buddy of mine has been looking to upgrade his 1845 C Case into a New Case Skid …. Are you finding this is leaning more to the NH side or the Case end of things ??
> 
> Dealers out West here claim that even though they are supposed to be the same similar units with diff paint, they say they are Not !
> Who do U believe ? Hmmmmm ??
> 
> If I had to guess its on the NH side after owning a former JD/NH hybrid machine, it was the JD 8875 the NH equivalent was the Lx885 only difference was the motors and paint colours.
> Gonna be watching this one.


It seems the New Holland skidsteer were better built when they were teamed up with John Deere. Just my opinion though


----------



## BladeBlowBucket

peteo1;1589495 said:


> It seems the New Holland skidsteer were better built when they were teamed up with John Deere. Just my opinion though


Not so in my case ! …. It was the biggest POS that I've EVER owned, almost the identical electrical issues as described above including 5 grenaded starting motors which we found out was related to the crap solenoids that NH used in the default wiring …. the only the JD about the 8875 was the 3-cyl JD engine which never gave me any problems. ….All in just 1800 hrs

It was almost the Happiest day when I sucked in the Bcat dealer to take it on trade


----------



## PrecisionSnow

As of right now now we have 5 of 9 machines down for one reason or another. All have less than 300 hours. 1 machine has a door which broke off the hinges as NH hasn't figured out a recall for the poor hinge design yet, so we have 4 machines inoperable, and 1 semi-operable if we can close the door somehow.

The fact we also have a fleet of Bobcats that seem to working (except 1 hydraulic line) will mean we don't have any problems for tomorrow but holy moly. 

Also, New Holland rep has been AWOL for 3 weeks now. No responses, no emails, no sympathy, no love.


----------



## NoFearDeere

All those machines would be going back to the dealer and I would be buying something else. They wont take them back? Well, guess its lawyer time


----------



## Drottlawn

Not what I want to hear! I just bought a new l220 before christmas!:crying: My first ever skid 8.3 hrs on her now, so far so good! :laughing:


----------



## BladeBlowBucket

As posted before, I'll never  go near a NH anything ever again , But am very shocked  to hear that Case is going down that similar path too.


----------



## peteo1

BladeBlowBucket;1589582 said:


> Not so in my case ! …. It was the biggest POS that I've EVER owned, almost the identical electrical issues as described above including 5 grenaded starting motors which we found out was related to the crap solenoids that NH used in the default wiring …. the only the JD about the 8875 was the 3-cyl JD engine which never gave me any problems. ….All in just 1800 hrs
> 
> It was almost the Happiest day when I sucked in the Bcat dealer to take it on trade


That sucks to hear. I've always been a huge fan of New Hollands lx series. Never had issues with the old 865's or thier cousin john deeres. Now conversely, I've never had good luck with bobcat. I've never even been able to get a good rental from them. Most likely it has more to do with the dealer itself than the actual product. I actually had a bobcat rep show up on one of my jobs and offer me all kinds of great deals. I told him sorry but if I needed anything I'd call Cat because they have always come through for me and never done me wrong unlike our bobcat dealer. I won't even buy grease from them if I'm in a pinch and close by. Like I said earlier though, its probably more our dealer than anything else.


----------



## BladeBlowBucket

peteo1;1594842 said:


> That sucks to hear. I've always been a huge fan of New Hollands lx series. Never had issues with the old 865's or thier cousin john deeres. Now conversely, I've never had good luck with bobcat. I've never even been able to get a good rental from them. Most likely it has more to do with the dealer itself than the actual product. I actually had a bobcat rep show up on one of my jobs and offer me all kinds of great deals. I told him sorry but if I needed anything I'd call Cat because they have always come through for me and never done me wrong unlike our bobcat dealer. I won't even buy grease from them if I'm in a pinch and close by. Like I said earlier though, its probably more our dealer than anything else.


Well as in my case, I am about 110 miles to the nearest Dealer anything, peteo 1, so i'm the one that answers to everything …. but after all the machine was a '97 model and was 2yrs old with 600 hrs on the clock when I bought it …. my biggest peeve was the stupid wiring issues like the dumb lap belt with the $400 price tag to replace it all because of a micro switch failure or that relay solenoid mounted on the left of the firewall behind the black cover, if you owned one you'll know which one, well only theirs will fit in there and I still had a used 90 day dealer warranty when I had the first starting motor grenade, the problem was that the junky solenoid would not disengage and keep the starting motor engaged due to the noise level of those machines you could not hear it dragging ….. I replaced it with the OEM one and it failed again I then juryrigged an after market HD solenoid and never had anymore issues, but that was after replacing 6 of them (starting motors)….. I mean if you want to talk about dealer support, neither JD or NH were able to figure out that issue ( I think that is in chapter 5 of the book I want to write, titled "Never Heard of THAT Before") ...… one time I was pushing up a slash debris pile and it stalled, hit the key and nothing, I was in the fire and stuck in the cab with the boom partially up, Thank God there was a guy tag teaming with me using a 966c loader and he hooked a chain onto me and dragged me out ….it was so hot that the plastic light buckets were melting like a hot candle !…. anyways to many bad memories $$$$ I could go on and on of the issues that revolved around that thing… when I traded it off it had a mear 1800 hrs on it ……….

I'm not exactly happy with the dealer support we get from Bcat, but my A-300 Bcat (full pull every option available) has just turned 3000 hrs and is an all electronic machine controlled or monitored by 3 computers …. so far the most major thing to go wrong was the linear actuators a little costly but I was able to install myself and self program it …. those things are in all EHC machines, no big deal ~$600 for an elec/hyd controller not a lap belt for $400 … that was after 2400 hrs for the first one and @~2600 hrs for the second unit.

When You're in Business the "3-T's" are……. " IF It Has T*Ts TIRES or TRACKS " they're all a Problem ! …. ......prsport


----------



## lawnboy2121

Second season with my L225 and 0 problems with the machine . I also have a johndeere 8875 with 4500 hrs on it and still running like new just got through putting 20" of snow from storm nemo


----------



## StuveCorp

That NH rep is dropping the ball big time. You better be taking it up the food chain. Has the dealer been okay to work with?


----------



## PrecisionSnow

LawnBoy2121: Good to hear your L225 is working well. It does have a different engine. Not sure what the other differences between the L218/L220 and L225 are.

Updates: 

1) The New Holland Service Rep was scheduled to come to the dealership today. No show. This is the 5th cancelled appointment.

2) Door fell off its hinges. They robbed parts of another machine to make it work. New Holland hasn't addressed the flaw in the door hinges, yet.

3) Another machine went down on a route today. This will be the 4th time it has been towed to the dealership for the same 'mystery' problem in the last month. This makes 2-3 machines that have ghosts in them.

4) The dealership had the gaul to suggest the operators may not be sitting in their seats properly. Hmmm. When their machines go down they hop in other units and never have problems. Neither do we with Bobcats, Komatsu, Cat's, etc. etc.

You're awesome, New Holland. Especially when I custom ordered not 1, not 2, but 8 machines. And have given you every opportunity to start acknowledging problems and working towards resolving them. 

NOTE: So far I don't blame the dealer, unless gross incompetence on their part has been part of the problem. The dealer has seemed to work hard at resolving the problems.


----------



## BladeBlowBucket

PrecisionSnow;1598391 said:


> …....
> 2) Door fell off its hinges. They robbed parts of another machine to make it work. New Holland hasn't addressed the flaw in the door hinges, yet.
> ….….


Out of curiosity, when you say the door fell off its hinges, are you saying the cab or door part is breaking off ??? if it is are the hinges made of plastic ??? trying to picture what this looks like 
Haven't seen one up close for a while, are the doors curved like the Bcat or flat as the old ones were ??? and the hinges used to hook in from the top down, which it did make for quick removal


----------



## lawnboy2121

The 225 is a large frame. How did the door hinges break and where so I can keep an eye on them on mine


----------



## peteo1

I'd return them to New Holland and demand my money back. Sounds like its time to go to the Cat dealer for some new iron.


----------



## Neige

Sending them back and getting your money back is easier said then done. I really feel for you Kent, knowing that your new equipment will fail at an undetermined place or time is completely unacceptable. Does NH at least give you a replacement machine while yours are in their shop?
Keep us in the loop, and thanks for letting us all know.


----------



## JD Dave

This is exactly what happened to us when we bought 5 brand new CNH tractors in 2003. Problem after problem and these weren't small problems either. We told them we didn't want them anymore and wanted them at mimimum exchanged with brand new ones and we would even pay some of the difference to get rid of them. It still gets me uptight talking about them 10 years later. Hope you get things figured out, no matter what they do you won't be happy until they leave your yard.


----------



## PrecisionSnow

lawnboy2121;1598710 said:


> The 225 is a large frame. How did the door hinges break and where so I can keep an eye on them on mine


The hinge breaks of the door frame. I think there is only 1 bolt per hinge and it is a heavy door as one might expect.


----------



## lawnboy2121

Thanks for the pics I will keep an eye on mine . What breaks the bolts that hold it on


----------



## MatthewG

Sorry to hear, my older NH have been great, too bad quality appears to be going down


----------



## lawnboy2121

I am on my second snow season with mine and 0 problems with it. In my case does not look like quality has gone down. I also run a 8875 bought it new in 96 don't know if the new machine will last as long as the old one. I hope it does but it's going to be tough to beat.


----------



## lawnboy2121

Checked my door hinges today and the door is still as tight as the day I got it. The hinges so no sign of breaking or corroding no play or anything


----------



## lawnboy2121

Looking at the pics of ur door it looks like something hit it with the boom or something .looks like both pins r bent


----------



## StuveCorp

lawnboy2121;1602935 said:


> Looking at the pics of ur door it looks like something hit it with the boom or something .looks like both pins r bent


That's what I thought of when seeing the picture but would like to hear more on it.


----------



## lawnboy2121

More pics of the door . If the hing broke on its own maybe one pin would be bent not the both of them imo


----------



## jomama45

lawnboy2121;1602935 said:


> Looking at the pics of ur door it looks like something hit it with the boom or something .looks like both pins r bent


Are you speculating that they unhooked the safety switch on the door just so they could raise the boom to damage the door????


----------



## lawnboy2121

No but u can open the door with the boom moving as u can unhook the seatbelt with the boom moving as long is it moving before the door opens. It just seems funny both pins r bent


----------



## lawnboy2121

If the bolts corroded both pins would not be bent .just a guess looking at the pic supplied


----------



## PrecisionSnow

Hello again,

RE: DOOR HINGES: Let me assure you the doors have in no way been hit or damaged by us. The hinges do no seem strong enough to handle the door's weight. The dealer has had to warranty not 1, but 2 doors so far. They acknowledge that the door's hinges are the problem. :redbounce

UPDATE: I finally had the meeting with 2 service reps from CNH (Case New Holland). Needless to say it didn't go so well as they really didn't offer very much. :realmad:

They indicated that the factory has changed the manufacturing process or parts used in 132 different areas. Too bad my machines weren't built after these 132 corrections.

They indicated that they are built in the southern U.S. where "they don't understand snow" and therefore the machines might have problems in colder climates. They said, "They machines were never designed for snow removal. They were designed for agriculture and construction."

Lovely. 

CHN has put out a special bulletin as of February 15, 2013..... all machines in cold climates must have oil changes using 0W-40 synthetic oil as soon as possible. This is why the Case SR175 engine was fried in less than 200 hours of use. By the way, it has been almost 2 months and that machine is still at the dealership awaiting parts.... So we'll have to do oil changes to all 8 machines this week. 

The New Holland L220 which had ghosts in it for the last month is in the dealership again. CHN has determined that there were issues installing the wire harnesses in the factory and sometimes the way they were installed caused pinching or cutting of the harness and therefore a ground failure. Total shop time: at least a day plus a complete wiring harness which is being flown in from Philadelphia apparently. 

The other machine that was in 4x for seat issues had its seat sensor replaced. So far so good. I wasn't very impressed when they tried to tell me it was "operator error".... No, it was the seat sensor....Shocking. 

If you use the float position on the foot pedals expect breakage there. 1 machine went down last week due to this and the dealer acknowledges the construction of the part appears inferior.


----------



## lawnboy2121

In ur book does it not show the oil scale for the motor and temps . Shames like all machines and trucks come with it, or is this different. Where they first run machines


----------



## Neige

PrecisionSnow;1606984 said:


> Hello again,
> 
> RE: DOOR HINGES: Let me assure you the doors have in no way been hit or damaged by us. The hinges do no seem strong enough to handle the door's weight. The dealer has had to warranty not 1, but 2 doors so far. They acknowledge that the door's hinges are the problem. :redbounce
> 
> Interesting so 2 doors now, and more to come most likely.
> 
> UPDATE: I finally had the meeting with 2 service reps from CNH (Case New Holland). Needless to say it didn't go so well as they really didn't offer very much. :realmad:
> 
> They indicated that the factory has changed the manufacturing process or parts used in 132 different areas. Too bad my machines weren't built after these 132 corrections.
> 
> They indicated that they are built in the southern U.S. where "they don't understand snow" and therefore the machines might have problems in colder climates. They said, "They machines were never designed for snow removal. They were designed for agriculture and construction."
> 
> Really, that has to be the comment of the year. I see their advertising all over the snow industry. Maybe someone should tell their advertising committee they were never built for snow
> Yet they were more then happy to take your money knowing full well it was for snow use. I hope they send out an urgent message to all their dealers to stop selling their SS for snow clearing.
> http://www.snowbusiness-digital.com/#&pageSet=21
> 
> Lovely.
> 
> CHN has put out a special bulletin as of February 15, 2013..... all machines in cold climates must have oil changes using 0W-40 synthetic oil as soon as possible. This is why the Case SR175 engine was fried in less than 200 hours of use. By the way, it has been almost 2 months and that machine is still at the dealership awaiting parts.... So we'll have to do oil changes to all 8 machines this week.
> 
> The New Holland L220 which had ghosts in it for the last month is in the dealership again. CHN has determined that there were issues installing the wire harnesses in the factory and sometimes the way they were installed caused pinching or cutting of the harness and therefore a ground failure. Total shop time: at least a day plus a complete wiring harness which is being flown in from Philadelphia apparently.
> 
> The other machine that was in 4x for seat issues had its seat sensor replaced. So far so good. I wasn't very impressed when they tried to tell me it was "operator error".... No, it was the seat sensor....Shocking.
> 
> If you use the float position on the foot pedals expect breakage there. 1 machine went down last week due to this and the dealer acknowledges the construction of the part appears inferior.


Good luck with this Kent, and don't give up.


----------



## MatthewG

Wow guess im going to Bobcat


----------



## StuveCorp

It does suck that you are having problems, these skids must be early models? I am not buying the comment that they were designed for warm climates, the person that said that is an idiot because the midwest is pretty much the number one area of skid sales. There is a few NH and Case machines out and haven't heard anything about the door hinges at all.

Were these machines run during the summer or just parked? It seems strange that they ran good and didn't give you issues until now? If they are lease machines I would hope they could swap some out?


----------



## lawnboy2121

In my owners manual it shows to run 0w-40 synthetic in the motor in temps from -35 to 100 .it has the biggest service range for temp


----------



## jvm81

My nh dealer says he has had issues with this new series. I have BC machines but new holland tractors. They had 4 news one in shop doing warranty work. Most engine and one wiring harness. He states I. Iowa, minn, and Nebraska is the largest number of nh skids sold nation wide. He sells bout 50-60 new skids a year all nh.


----------



## GSS LLC

Holy moly! My case 1840 with 6900 hours on it will stay in my possession forever. I'm afraid of buying new. Do these people not do research and development? How could so many issues be common on one of these machines?


----------



## StuveCorp

I know I'm a PowerTan fanboy but if my 440S3 sells I'm going to get a new Case, there is just too much good stuff in these new skids although the one I'm wanting is the large frame with a different engine.

For what it's worth, I have been told the new NH's are running at the same warranty rate as the old ones now...


----------



## shooterm

We have the same issues the last two years with the four we have. We leased three cats to try them out and everyone wants to get out of NH.


----------



## 711SnoPro

Friend of mine that leases 3 218s for their dairy operation has had similar issues. 

All three have had new engines, along with a bunch of other annoying issues. The latest thing is they are having the problems with the foot pedals as mentioned above. 

I love our 08 L180 we have for doing snow but when it comes time to replace it I'm going either CAT or hopefully Kubota has a wheeled machine by then!


----------



## PrecisionSnow

Quick update on the New Holland tragedy.

New Holland authorized the dealer to go over the machines with a fine toothed comb this past summer. They had the machines for as long as it took to do the work.

The upgrades were fairly substantial: new hoods, shrouds, mouldings/trim, bits and pieces here and there, in some cases completely new wiring harnesses, oil recall (now using 100% synthetic), etc. etc. 

The dealer spent at least 100 hours on the 8 machines and countless thousands of dollars in parts.

We just had our first 10"/25cm snowfall. 

First Storm of the Season Stats:

Beginning of storm (# of skid-steers put to use): 
- 8 Bobcats S100-S300's (700-2300 hours per machine)
- 1 Case
- 8 New Holland L220's (330-450 hours per machine)

End of storm (# of skid-steers still running):
- 7 Bobcats
- 1 Case
- 1 New Holland.

Absolute pieces of junk, those New Hollands. Stay away.


----------



## erkoehler

PrecisionSnow;1673080 said:


> Quick update on the New Holland tragedy.
> 
> New Holland authorized the dealer to go over the machines with a fine toothed comb this past summer. They had the machines for as long as it took to do the work.
> 
> The upgrades were fairly substantial: new hoods, shrouds, mouldings/trim, bits and pieces here and there, in some cases completely new wiring harnesses, oil recall (now using 100% synthetic), etc. etc.
> 
> The dealer spent at least 100 hours on the 8 machines and countless thousands of dollars in parts.
> 
> We just had our first 10"/25cm snowfall.
> 
> First Storm of the Season Stats:
> 
> Beginning of storm (# of skid-steers put to use):
> - 8 Bobcats S100-S300's (700-2300 hours per machine)
> - 1 Case
> - 8 New Holland L220's (330-450 hours per machine)
> 
> End of storm (# of skid-steers still running):
> - 7 Bobcats
> - 1 Case
> - 1 New Holland.
> 
> Absolute pieces of junk, those New Hollands. Stay away.


Wow, I would be seeking legal council.


----------



## rjigto4oje

erkoehler;1673118 said:


> Wow, I would be seeking legal council.


My buddy's nh needs 2 drive motors 1300 hours at a tune of 6 grand piece of crap


----------



## peteo1

Since you guys own these, is it just me or are the majority of the problems with New Holland related to the LS models? I haven't been in a NH product for a number of years but if memory serves me I remember the old LX series being pretty solid.


----------



## 04hd

A Large farm 15 miles away (as crow flys) runs 16 skid loaders 12 of which are used daily. They ran half case sr 250 half new holland l230. After motors in 7 of them and wiring issues in all but 3 they are now running half bobcat half cat. They had always had case and new holland units since the old case 1845 and new holland l665's. They will not own another new holland case skid loader.


----------



## wagnerexc

*skidsteer trouble*

I feel all of your pains on the New Holland skidsteers. I am on my second C232 in 9 months. Took delivery of a brand new C232 in March. Ran 75 hours then electrical gremlins snuck up. Replaced all harnesses, sensors, panels and everything else basically and fixed it for a while. Once they got that figured out, anytime I used the auxillary hydraulics my engine would overheat in about 15 minutes. I had the same problems with the reps. They would come to see me and do nothing but blow some sunshine up my you know what. All told I put 350 hours on that machine, was in the shop a grand total of 17 times, the longest stint was 5 weeks. Yes 5 weeks. When it broke down in the middle of a closed road one hour before I had to have it open I finally lost it. I drove another machine over, drug it into a ditch, went straight to my dealer, threatened with a lawyer finally, and magically they had another brand new one for me in 2 days. I had to pay a little for the hours but in the grand scheme of things i'm happy to be rid of the headaches. We'll see how the new one runs. 55 hrs and no problems yet. Bobcat is in my speed dial if this is the same pile I had before. By the way, I also have a C185 NH with 2400 hrs and it has been bullet proof. That's the only thing that keeps me on the NH side at the moment.


----------



## DeVries

Wow. I have an l175 that I was going to replace, but after reading all this I may try another brand. Thanks for the heads up guys.


----------



## peteo1

DeVries;1675949 said:


> Wow. I have an l175 that I was going to replace, but after reading all this I may try another brand. Thanks for the heads up guys.


I have a similar problem. I have a cat that we are replacing after winter. We were thinking about an ls170 but after reading about all the problems with New Holland we are probably going to stick with Caterpillar.


----------



## 04hd

peteo1;1675959 said:


> I have a similar problem. I have a cat that we are replacing after winter. We were thinking about an ls170 but after reading about all the problems with New Holland we are probably going to stick with Caterpillar.


The problems are with the L200's I have had 3LX series 3LS series and now 3L Series but my L's are 175 and 185's. It's the "new style" ones that are having major issues. I would buy an LS 170 in a heart beat, put 7900hours on one and other than fuel, grease, oil, filters and some times a bath it just ran everyday twice a day scraping freestall barns and putting sand in.


----------



## lawnboy2121

Sorry to hear about all the problems with the nh but I have a L225 going on my third season with it and 0 problems with it it's been rock solid and a beast


----------



## Mr.Markus

lawnboy2121;1603836 said:


> More pics of the door . If the hing broke on its own maybe one pin would be bent not the both of them imo


When a heavy door has a hinge go, it leaves the other hinge with all the weight, it is bound to bend as well....I doubt it was something more dubious...just saying.


----------



## lawnboy2121

If one hinge broke there would be one bent pin it looks like two bent pins in the pic not saying the hinge didn't break but if u have two bent pins it's hard to believe it's the machines fault . I could be wrong but as I said I have a 225 and I am on my 3rd season plowin.g with it and I also use it all summer landscaping and paving and to this day it never had an issue and the door is still on it with no problems


----------



## durallymax

OP curious where you are at right now with them? Gone? In a drunken stuper and sold the business?

Doesn't sound like the reps you had were much help but I've heard of enough times with Ag equipment in situations like yours where they know there is no use trying to help get you into new machines from them, they will sometimes help you switch brands so you at least end on a decent note with them should they ever produce a better product in the future you would be more likely to come back.



peteo1;1675959 said:


> I have a similar problem. I have a cat that we are replacing after winter. We were thinking about an ls170 but after reading about all the problems with New Holland we are probably going to stick with Caterpillar.


The LS170 was good, the L100 series started the issues with poor quality components like engines and drive motors and the L200s hit the home run. Not only the issues but just the overall design of them I did not like especially serviceability. Their performance was poor also.



04hd;1675067 said:


> A Large farm 15 miles away (as crow flys) runs 16 skid loaders 12 of which are used daily. They ran half case sr 250 half new holland l230. After motors in 7 of them and wiring issues in all but 3 they are now running half bobcat half cat. They had always had case and new holland units since the old case 1845 and new holland l665's. They will not own another new holland case skid loader.


Cat made a big push in WI with SSL's on farms right after CNH came out with their new models. If you think they are bad pushing snow try running them in barns and with as many hours as some of those guys do in a year(2,000-3,000). One replaced the radiator 3 times before 1,000hrs due to the sand "sandblasting it". Another had 4 machines catch fire. They definately dug their grave around here.



peteo1;1673224 said:


> Since you guys own these, is it just me or are the majority of the problems with New Holland related to the LS models? I haven't been in a NH product for a number of years but if memory serves me I remember the old LX series being pretty solid.


LS and LX were both great series, simple and reliable. Then came the L100 now the L200.


----------



## jvm81

We ran a new l220 I believe along side our bc machines for a storm. No way would I trade for nh. We have a lot of nh running around but there the only skid dealer within 30 miles.


----------



## PrecisionSnow

Durallymax: Haha! No, not in a drunken stupor, but that sounds tempting. But then again I'd wake up with a hang over AND a bunch of crappy New Hollands.

The fiasco never stops. Just did our hour readings on them today: 
698 / 539 / 593 / 562 / 662 / 631 / 608 / 593.

Two of them are back at the dealer and and we are afraid to even ask what the problems are with them.

I went through my invoices: now at $9,000 for repairs this winter including a radiator that mysteriously developed a pin-hole leak. These costs are NOT for maintenance but for repairs due to failures on the machines.

All of them are having light bracket issues as the bracket was never engineered properly. The light assembly simply falls off the machine. We were told in January there would be a recall on them but nothing yet 

Some of them are now travelling very slowly: 5-6 mph (8-9km/h) in 1-speed or 8 mph (13km/h) in 2-speed mode. New Holland advertises 7.5 mph (12) single speed and 11.8 mph (19) in two speed.

We worked it out the other day: on average only 6 of 8 machines were functional throughout an entire plow run (6-12 hours of work).


----------



## durallymax

That sucks. From reading around and talking to others it sounds like it's not limited to a certain area either. People who demand a lot out of them are not happy. People who just play with them for 200hrs a year tops don't mind them though. 

The radiators sound pretty weak. A local farmer went through 3 in 900hrs. They said his sand bedding "blasted" the radiator he switched brands. 

How much longer you plan to keep them? What are you going to trade to?


----------



## PrecisionSnow

durallymax;1799696 said:


> That sucks. From reading around and talking to others it sounds like it's not limited to a certain area either. People who demand a lot out of them are not happy. People who just play with them for 200hrs a year tops don't mind them though.
> 
> The radiators sound pretty weak. A local farmer went through 3 in 900hrs. They said his sand bedding "blasted" the radiator he switched brands.
> 
> How much longer you plan to keep them? What are you going to trade to?


Firstly, before I consider buying more machines I am having my lawyer draft a "lemon clause" that I can attach to the sales / lease agreement. If the manufacturer doesn't like it them I'll go somewhere else.

Secondly, I am getting quotes for machines AND 3 year and 5 year comprehensive bumper-to-bumper warranties. So if the machines fail, at least I don't have to pay for the repairs. 

I am considering Bobcat, Cat and JCB. Up until recently I wasn't really happy with pilot controls but after demo'ing a new Cat last week I was really impressed with the controls.

I am currently reviewing my options with the New Hollands.


----------



## durallymax

I know what you mean about the Lemon clause. I wish it applied to heavy equipment.

If you're bored here is a thread on a series of tractors that I had a similar experience to your SSL's with. It was a nightmare basically and I kept that thread updated but honest because I wanted to hear something from the company because I felt at the high level of failure our tractor had someone from the company should be saying something not just the dealer because it was clearly an extreme case and I didnt feel it was fair for the dealer to take the hit. It took a couple years but I did finally get a meeting with a couple of the territory guys and the dealer. The meeting went well and in the end we all worked out a deal that made everyone happy. It's been almost 8 months now since then and I'm still as happy as a clam. We traded to a Fendt which I have wanted since they came to the US twelve years ago. They are more money but worth it. We are getting close to 700hrs now and we got it 6 months ago. At 700hrs with the previous tractor we had put probably 150hrs on loaner tractors easily and the tractor had spent nearly two months in the shop. The Germans prove themselves again with the quality of the Fendt. 3yr/3k hr service plan too meaning they come and change the oil and do all of the other service for that period which is also the warranty period.

Here's a link.

http://www.thecombineforum.com/forums/18-tractors/24111-new-agco-tractors.html

Like I said we used to run NH until our L220 then we traded for 3 Cat's and have traded two of them since then as well and will be trading two to the new D series this year. We get the 3yr/3khr warranties on all of them. It's not the Platinum warranty but it covers everything not related to operator comfort or cosmetics. Even hydraulic hoses are covered which has actually been two of the three warranty claims we have had in nearly 7,000 combined hours between 5 machines in the past two years. We trade around 2k hrs usually or two years whichever comes first. We started with two new 242B3s and a 262C with 180hrs. Traded that 262 at 700hrs for a new 262C2 a few months later due to the deal they had going. Traded one 242B3 at 2200hrs for a 226B3 last summer. Our other 242B3 is at 1700hrs and the 262C2 is almost at 2k so they will likely be traded at the same time for a little better deal this summer on a 242D and 262D. We had a chance to demo a 262D while they were fixing the headgasket on the 262C2 (our only other warranty claim outside of the two hoses). Most of our guys were pretty impressed with the D series but we all agreed that the faster hydraulics along with an electronic throttle would take some getting used to. We got used to the way these machines operate just fine though so over time the D series would probably feel more natural as well. I love how there is nothing under the cab. I also love the new air flow setup, for us this will keep all of the chaff out of the engine bay. The new cab is silent and very comfortable. I like being able to finally program operators and the integrated backup camera is a nice touch.

I made a more in depth review here.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=149157

For me it was between bobcat and cat. I was going to go bobcat but the dealer turned me off. Couldnt be happier with the service and support from our Cat dealer and salesman. They actually integrate a lot of forgotten past times with modern salesman it seems. Simple things like coming out to you instead of you going to them. Taking customers for simple fun outings once and awhile. I still don't even have a t shirt year I'm tickled pink with how they treat us. The pricing in our area is extremely competitive and I realize Cat is not in many other areas.

I assume by pilot you are referring more to ISO pattern than pilot versus EH. I still like Pilot over EH but as far as patterns go now that ISO is second nature to me I'd never go back. We still have one old NH and when I run it I wonder how I could have been so stubborn before thinking manual hand and foot controls were the best. We had some old timers that gripes but now two years later they love the ISO pattern especially at the end of a long day.

My opinion when we switched was that if there was any pattern to learn it was ISO because no matter what brand we go to down the road we will never have to learn another pattern because everyone offers ISO. More and more new machines have EH controls with a pattern changer standard so ISO and H are your only options. DEERE has electric foot controls now. I think once people try running EH foot controls they will quickly get fed up and learn a new pattern without them. Just like trying to run H pattern with joysticks versus levers. It doesn't feel right and you end up just adapting. Bobcat and NH are going to be the ones holding up the herd but I see most new machines going to EH controls only with a pattern changer for H or ISO. Most have already done it for their Tier 4 machines.

Good luck either way. PM me if you wanna talk outside this thread.


----------



## Citytow

an oldy but a goody :laughing:
i believe he was trying to pop wheelies


----------



## magnatrac

Citytow;1872337 said:


> an oldy but a goody :laughing:
> i believe he was trying to pop wheelies


That only happens to skids made west of the Mississippi l.o.l.


----------



## snowcommander

I just bought a Case SV250. Now I'm starting to worry. Lol


----------



## shooterm

The NH's never loosened up and became constant problems. We followed up our purchases with NH CTL's and played dealer tag with them. The owners dad owned part of the NH dealership so he's bullheaded on NH. The're not the same quality as the older models. Its to bad I really liked the skidloaders before.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

snowcommander;1886241 said:


> I just bought a Case SV250. Now I'm starting to worry. Lol


I too just bought a Case SV250. This is my first skid steer ever. I bought a used 2012 with just under 1000 hrs on it. The dealer had just performed all the 1000 hr maintenance. It had manual controls and didn't have the auxiliary electrical which I had them add so I could run my HLA snow wing that I also just got. Other than a couple issues that I believe were a result of them adding the aux electrics and new joysticks, I haven't had anything else go wrong, but I probably have put less than 50 hrs on it since I got it. Hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## bongi

*owner*

We have a 2012 l230 that the fuse panel melted , dealer charging 5200.00 says that new holland will not accept any responsibility for this poor design saying reason for damage is water. Are they making heavy equipment or cell phones? machine has hardly any hours on it and now spend 10% of the value due to water damage. I didn't see anything in the owners manual not to get the machine wet. How could the manuf not stand up for this. How or why would anyone want to invest in this equipment by this company. This is not the first problem with this machine


----------



## turfmasters

New Holland was at one time a great machine. Since the sell off to China it has gone all down hill.The facts are very simple when it comes to their skid steers, Run-Run-Away. I can tell you that all the parts in those machines all come from abroad and only assembled in the United States. I run all Bobcat 650's with plows and pushboxes in the winter only and never had any down time at all.


----------



## shooterm

We only have two left of the new NH junk. We loaned one out to a nonprofit house and they bent the front arms into a pretzel. I'm not so certain the arms are engineered for normal loader stress the way it folded.The dealers don't like them either.


----------



## Stevechute

PrecisionSnow said:


> Quick update on the New Holland tragedy.
> 
> New Holland authorized the dealer to go over the machines with a fine toothed comb this past summer. They had the machines for as long as it took to do the work.
> 
> The upgrades were fairly substantial: new hoods, shrouds, mouldings/trim, bits and pieces here and there, in some cases completely new wiring harnesses, oil recall (now using 100% synthetic), etc. etc.
> 
> The dealer spent at least 100 hours on the 8 machines and countless thousands of dollars in parts.
> 
> We just had our first 10"/25cm snowfall.
> 
> First Storm of the Season Stats:
> 
> Beginning of storm (# of skid-steers put to use):
> - 8 Bobcats S100-S300's (700-2300 hours per machine)
> - 1 Case
> - 8 New Holland L220's (330-450 hours per machine)
> 
> End of storm (# of skid-steers still running):
> - 7 Bobcats
> - 1 Case
> - 1 New Holland.
> 
> Absolute pieces of junk, those New Hollands. Stay away.


I was having the same problem with a L228 after a little more than 100 hours. It seemed like the voltage was low and not engaging the starter. The battery tested good. I hooked up a battery tender to it when not in use and has started instantly since. 
I had a Bobcat, a JD and a Cat before the NH. I like the JD the best. The Bobcat always felt like it was going over backwards. The Cat just didn't seem to fit me. I have looked at a Kabota and may give it a shot. Other than the not starting problem with the NH the attachment release does not stay open when it should. No other problems. I would rate them above the Cat and Bobcat.


----------



## APE-SD

I realize this is an old thread but just wondering if anyone has brought suit against CNH for the faulty L200 series skid steers? I have recently purchased 4 used NH L200 serues skid steers (3 - L230s and 1 - L228) not knowing about all the problems (my bad for not researching enough). All four have needed new main wiring harnesses installed at a cost of $12,000 between the four of them. I have filed a 'complaint' (if you can even call it that) with CNH and got the expected results - nothing. I would like to bring suit against CNH or join an existing one. My main issue so far has been with electrical wiring. Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## iceyman

APE-SD said:


> I realize this is an old thread but just wondering if anyone has brought suit against CNH for the faulty L200 series skid steers? I have recently purchased 4 used NH L200 serues skid steers (3 - L230s and 1 - L228) not knowing about all the problems (my bad for not researching enough). All four have needed new main wiring harnesses installed at a cost of $12,000 between the four of them. I have filed a 'complaint' (if you can even call it that) with CNH and got the expected results - nothing. I would like to bring suit against CNH or join an existing one. My main issue so far has been with electrical wiring. Thanks for any assistance.


Yikes


----------

